# Faster crossbow=heavier broadhead???



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Getting ready to jump into a 350+ crossbow and im thinking ill need to shoot heavier 125+gr heads to help stabilize the bolt. Is there any truth in that way of thinking?
Thanks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Physics has no imagination.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

You are correct , or you can go to a heavier bolt. Going up in b-head weight would be the best option as it will not only increase the mass but also the FOC , which will increase stability with fixed blades.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Guys....you cannot will not ever increase speed by increasing mass all else being equal. You may maintain slightly more down range velocity as the stored energy in the greater mass will maintain that energy longer. But at what yardage will the greater mass keep up the speed where the lower mass will drop the speed below is a bigger calculation.

For example my .204 rifle shoots 40 grain bullets excellent at 3900+ fps. The 32 grain shoot at 4100+ fps. But between 200-300 yards the 40 grain bullets are traveling faster as they have more energy.

More mass = less speed leaving the bow but higher speed down range. Would need to chronograph down range at say 30-40 yards to tell if the speed there is useful.

I prefer a very heavy arrow always. You will get better penetration to cut more tissue. Tissue damage kills animals not speed.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Guys....you cannot will not ever increase speed by increasing mass all else being equal. You may maintain slightly more down range velocity as the stored energy in the greater mass will maintain that energy longer. But at what yardage will the greater mass keep up the speed where the lower mass will drop the speed below is a bigger calculation.
> 
> For example my .204 rifle shoots 40 grain bullets excellent at 3900+ fps. The 32 grain shoot at 4100+ fps. But between 200-300 yards the 40 grain bullets are traveling faster as they have more energy.
> 
> ...


 I stated FOC..............Not FPS .............compromising speed for mass can still equate to higher KE at target impact. The facts are simple ......increase the FOC of your arrows and you will see faster stabilization and greater penetration.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

I shoot a 125 grain broad head, I've never shot over 15 yds. Usually a lot less. I shoot my does during bow season, usually shoot them in the head, or neck. Got a pic in album. Did shoot a good buck in the heart, lots of pigs, bolt goes all the way threw them, they go less than 50 yds.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Shady Walls said:


> I shoot a 125 grain broad head, I've never shot over 15 yds. Usually a lot less. I shoot my does during bow season, usually shoot them in the head, or neck. Got a pic in album. Did shoot a good buck in the heart, lots of pigs, bolt goes all the way threw them, they go less than 50 yds.


This is why I feel bowhunter education should be required for crossbow hunters..............Head and neck shots...........with a crossbow are just not considered high percentage shot placements. While it might have worked , there is a lot of room for error.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

dc1502 said:


> This is why I feel bowhunter education should be required for crossbow hunters..............Head and neck shots...........with a crossbow are just not considered high percentage shot placements. While it might have worked , there is a lot of room for error.


Yes when it's a miss it's a clean miss and like heart lung shot when you have bad shot placement results in a wounded animal that you can't always find it dies some where else just my 2 cents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

